#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT der HWS und BWS - Bericht erklären >

## Hannapower

Hallo ich bin die Hannelore und bitte um Hilfe,  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: 
Mein Mann hatte 2007 einen Unfall mit einem Bruch des Atlaswirbel (Genick) und einen doppelten Bruch im linken Handgelenk. Da er jetzt immer noch starke Schmerzen hat und die Unfallärzte der Meinung sind, das diese Schmerzen keine nicht vom Unfall sind, hat er ein MRT der HWS und der BWS machen lassen.
Kann mir jemand nachfolgenden Bericht so erklären, dass es ein Normalo versteht! :Huh?:  
Folgender Bericht:  *Klinische Angaben*: NPP? *Befund:*
Mäßige Deformierung der Halswirbelkörper, insbesondere im caudalen Anteil. Ebenso mäßige Deformierung der Brustwirbelkörper, insbesondere im mittleren Abschnitt. Hier besteht eine vermehrte Kyphosehaltung. Mäßige rechtskonvexe Fehlhaltung der BWS. Signalminderung der Bandscheiben in der T2-Wichtung, insbesondere im caudalen Anteil der HWS sowie im mittleren Abschnitt der BWS. Bei HWK 5/6 und insbesondere bei HWK 6/7wölbt sich die Bandscheibe nach dorsal median und bilaterat rechtsbetont vor. Gegenüber einer Voruntersuchung vom 11.10.2006 Befundprogredienz auf Höhe HWK 5/6. Bei BWSK 2/3 wölbt sich die Bandscheibe nach rechts und geringer auch nach links intraforaminal vor. Kein Nachweis einer Gefügestärung, Regelrechte Darstellung der paravertebralen Weichteilstrukturen. *Beurteilung:*
Spondylosis deformans der Wirbelkörper, insbesondere im caudalen Anteil. Ebenso Spondylosis deformans der Brustwirbelkörper, Befundmaximum im mittleren Abschnitt. Vermehrte Kyphose sowie rechtskonvexe Fehlhaltung der BWS. Bei HWK 5/6 nun beginnender rechts intraforaminaler Prolaps, im Verlauf Befundprogredienz. Bei HWK6/7 unveränderter medianer und bilateraler rechtsbetonter Prolaps. Bei BWK 2/3 rechts und geringer auch links intraforaminale Protrusion. 
Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ich eine Nachricht erhalten würde. 
Vielen Dank
Eure Hannelore

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Hannelore 
Die unteren Halswirbel und die Brustwirbel der mittleren Etage sind in ihrer Form degernerativ verändert. Ich kann jetzt nicht beurteilen, wie schlimm das ist, da ich die Bilder nicht sehe. 
Auf Höhe der Brustwirbelsäule hat dein Mann eine Rundrücken ("Buckel"). Sie ist auch mäßig nach rechts verkrümmt.  
Zwischen 5./6. und 6./7. Halswirbel sieht man Bandscheibenvorwölbungen nach beiden Seiten, mehr nach rechts als nach links. Zwischen 2. und 3. Bruswirbel wölbt sich die Bandscheibe ebenfalls nach beiden Seiten (rechts betont). 
Die Wirbel selbst sind nicht verschoben, die Weichteilstrukturen zeigen keine Auffälligkeiten.  
Im Vergleich zur Untersuchung vom Oktober 2006 hat sich der Befund der Halswirbel verschlechtert.  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Hannapower

Liebe Christiane, 
vielen Dank 
Gruß
Hannelore

----------

